# Mitered Diamond Shawl (k) - Free Pattern



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/danubeDK-MiteredShawl.html


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you for posting this lovely pattern! It is so pretty ... and no sewing up as you pick up each square as you go. :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful shawl colors and workmanship.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cydank (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous wool, and shawl, but the price of the shawl, even buying the wool at Jimmy Beans is high. Let alone the shipping.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, thanks for the link, another thing to on my list to do. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, breeze075. Lovely pattern.
Hannet


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

really lovely!


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

cydank said:


> Gorgeous wool, and shawl, but the price of the shawl, even buying the wool at Jimmy Beans is high. Let alone the shipping.


I think it could be a good stash buster! Just use the pattern for the diamonds, and joining. Gauge won't really matter as long as all the yarns you use are similar thickness.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Many thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Having had a problem buying the pattern from Knit picks I am really grateful to you for the link.Thank you.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. Very pretty and love the colors!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

K8 said:


> I think it could be a good stash buster! Just use the pattern for the diamonds, and joining. Gauge won't really matter as long as all the yarns you use are similar thickness.


Thanks for the idea. You are clever.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the colors. That is one I may have to try.
I like doing mitered squares, is this difficult?


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've added it to my "to do someday" list.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Miters are one of my favorites.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Oh, wow. That's one interesting shawl.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Bookmarked for a winter project. I haven't done mitered squares--feel like stretching my wings so this will be an interesting pattern for me. Thanks for the link.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You find the best patterns..thanks!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> You find the best patterns..thanks!


Thank you, knitnanny! I enjoy sharing the links but sometimes I forget I can only post 5 a day and the others automatically get deleted


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I've downloaded a few of the shawl patterns. Probably will be knitting to the end of my days to ever knit the patterns I've downloaded from KP!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I am so into miter and entrelac at the moment. This is great. I'll never be able to make all the patterns I have amassed, but they are nice to look at and dream of making.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Already in "Future Projects" listing.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. Thank you for the link. Really beautiful.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link. It is just the most gorgeous shawl and I do want to try mitres.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice design


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Would be cute as a baby blanket too..... I think I will make this for a few soon to arrive babies.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern and mitered squares are easy to do. Great idea about using up some of your stash. :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice! Thanks!!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely shawl ! Very nice pattern. I love mitered square. Thanks for sharing. Here is the link of my mitered square afghan.
 pattern


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

angelaine said:


> Lovely shawl ! Very nice pattern. I love mitered square. Thanks for sharing. Here is the link of my mitered square afghan.
> pattern


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

karenh said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful thank you very much. Have never knit mitered square before and I simply admire its beauty :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/danubeDK-MiteredShawl.html


Love this, will have to make it!!!!

Pic of a mitred baby blanket I made using 1 x varigated yarn & 1 x plain cream, at the time did not know if baby would be girl or boy - think the colours worked for either!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Love this, will have to make it!!!!
> 
> Pic of a mitred baby blanket I made using 1 x varigated yarn & 1 x plain cream, at the time did not know if baby would be girl or boy - think the colours worked for either!


I love the colors. You're right; the colors would work for either!


----------

